# IEC 2013 queries



## Jlow (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there folks

Not entirely sure if anyone has had this question besides myself, but I was a previous participant of IEC back in 2010.

I went with a UK passport, which expired this year. 
I have since got myself an Irish passport, which I was planning to apply with when the IEC opens, hoping to take advantage of the new 2 year visa they brought into effect. Would this cause a problem with my application?

I also wanted to know if police certificates from ACRO, which state Irish citizenship are accepted over Garda.

Any advice and reassurance greatly appreciated.


----------

